# k3b findet keinen Brenner /dev/sr0

## flammenflitzer

Auch k3b mit kesu gestartet findet kein Laufwerk

```
app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1  USE="dvd emovix encode ffmpeg flac handbook lame mad musepack musicbrainz sndfile sox taglib vcd vorbis wav (-aqua) -debug"

kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.3  USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook jpeg2k lzma mmx nls openexr opengl (policykit) semantic-desktop spell sse sse2 ssl udev udisks upower -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -debug -doc -kerberos -test (-upnp) -zeroconf"
```

```
ls -la /dev/sr0 

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0  4. Aug 2012  /dev/sr0

/dev/sr0
```

```
lsmod | grep sr

sr_mod                 12495  0 

cdrom                  31586  1 sr_mod
```

```
dmesg | grep sr

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
```

```
udisks --show-info /dev/sr0

Cannot find device with major:minor 11:0: No such device
```

```
cdrecord --scanbus

...scsibus8:

        8,0,0   800) '_NEC    ' 'DVD_RW ND-3500AG' '2.E9' Removable CD-ROM

        8,1,0   801) *

        8,2,0   802) *

        8,3,0   803) *

        8,4,0   804) *

        8,5,0   805) *

        8,6,0   806) *
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Füge deinen User mal zur Gruppe cdrw hinzu.

----------

## Josef.95

Die Mitgliedschaft des Users in der "cdrom" Gruppe sollte normal ausreichen.

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> udisks --show-info /dev/sr0
> 
> ...

 

Es ist nötig das dein User eine gültige consolekit Session hat damit udisks und somit k3b CD-Rom-Laufwerke findet. Schau doch auch mal ob die 

```
$ ck-list-sessions
```

 Ausgabe soweit passt. (active und is-local sollte beim User beides TRUE ausgeben)

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe consolekit in keinem runlevel am Start

```
flammenflitzer olaf # /etc/init.d/consolekit status

 * status: stopped
```

```

flammenflitzer olaf # ck-list-sessions

Session1:

        unix-user = '1000'

        realname = '(null)'

        seat = 'Seat1'

        session-type = ''

        active = TRUE

        x11-display = ':0'

        x11-display-device = '/dev/tty7'

        display-device = ''

        remote-host-name = ''

        is-local = TRUE

        on-since = '2012-08-05T04:30:25.749124Z'

        login-session-id = ''
```

```
/etc/init.d/consolekit start

 * Starting ConsoleKit daemon ...

 * start-stop-daemon: /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon is already running    [ !! ]

 * ERROR: consolekit failed to start
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

consolekit muss für KDE gestartet sein, steht so in den Elogs.

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
/etc/init.d/consolekit status

 * status: started
```

ändert nichts. Die Testversion von Nero funktioniert. Wenn ich die vor k3b start, findet k3b den Brenner auch.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hat ja auch keiner gesagt, dass man dein Problem mit consolekit beheben kann... Das war eine andere Baustelle. Hast du es mal mit der Gruppe versucht? Früher gab es doch mal so ein k3b-setup, welches die Rechte gesetzt hat.

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
flammenflitzer olaf # cat /etc/group | grep olaf

disk:x:6:root,adm,olaf

wheel:x:10:root,olaf

audio:x:18:pulse,olaf

cdrom:x:19:olaf

video:x:27:root,olaf

cdrw:x:80:olaf

usb:x:85:olaf

users:x:100:olaf

mysql:x:60:olaf

plugdev:x:103:usbmux,olaf

games:x:35:olaf

olaf:x:1000:
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hast du in der letzten Zeit irgend etwas mit polkit aktualisiert? Da wurde mit den Rechten fast täglich etwas geändert.

In deinen Gruppen sehe ich bei meiner Version von polkit kein Problem. Ich bin bei 0.107. Es gab aber die 0.106, da musste man den User zu einer weiteren Gruppe hinzufügen, was dann in 0.107 wieder entfernt wurde. 

```
If home directory of unix-user "polkitd" is set to /dev/null, run:

# usermod -d /var/lib/polkit-1 polkitd

The default administrator unix-group was changed from "wheel" to

"adm", see *-default.rules in /etc/polkit-1/rules.d

Users of unix-group "adm" can run, for example, "pkexec /bin/sh"

to gain root shell without root password.

For more information, see http://bugs.gentoo.org/401513
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

ich habe das System komplett neu installiert.

```
/usr/bin/k3b --device /dev/sr0
```

nützt auch nichts. Auch mit kdesu klappt es nicht. Ich denke der Fehler liegt wo anders. Normalerweise kam bei meiner letzen Installation nach dem Einlegen einer CD in kde ein Auswahlmenü von verschiedenen Aktonen. Das fehlt jetzt auch. Kommt aber, wenn ich z. B. Nero starte. Liegt das vielleicht an udev oder solid?

```
[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udev-171-r6  USE="extras gudev hwdb keymap rule_generator -action_modeswitch -build -debug -edd -floppy -introspection (-selinux) -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.3  USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook jpeg2k lzma mmx nls openexr opengl (policykit) semantic-desktop spell sse sse2 ssl udev udisks upower -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -debug -doc -kerberos -test (-upnp) -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/solid-runtime-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/solid-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -bluetooth -debug -networkmanager -wicd" 0 kB
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # eselect rc list

Available init scripts

  acpid                     default

  alsasound                 boot

  avahi-daemon              

  avahi-dnsconfd            

  bootmisc                  boot

  calibre-server            

  consolefont               

  consolekit                default

  cpufrequtils              default

  crypto-loop               

  cupsd                     default

  dbus                      default

  devfs                     sysinit

  device-mapper             

  dhcpcd                    

  dmesg                     sysinit

  dmeventd                  

  fancontrol                

  fsck                      boot

  fuse                      

  gpm                       

  hddtemp                   

  hostname                  boot

  hwclock                   boot

  irexec                    

  keymaps                   boot

  killprocs                 shutdown

  lircd                     

  lircmd                    

  lm_sensors                

  local                     default

  localmount                boot

  lvm                       

  lvm-monitoring            

  mdadm                     

  mdraid                    

  modules                   boot

  mount-ro                  shutdown

  mtab                      boot

  mysql                     default

  net.eth0                  default

  net.lo                    boot

  netmount                  default

  network                   

  nscd                      

  numlock                   

  pciparm                   

  procfs                    boot

  pwcheck                   

  pydoc-2.7                 

  pydoc-3.2                 

  rdate                     

  root                      boot

  rsyncd                    

  saslauthd                 

  savecache                 shutdown

  sshd                      

  staticroute               

  swap                      boot

  swclock                   

  sysctl                    boot

  sysfs                     

  syslog-ng                 default

  termencoding              boot

  udev                      sysinit

  udev-mount                

  udev-postmount            default

  urandom                   boot

  xdm                       default

  xdm-setup   
```

ist da ein Fehler drin?

----------

